# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile > آموزش: آموزش Arc GIS Mobile  برای ویتدوز موبایل6

## Amir 2010a

در این تاپیک قصد داریم آموزش Mobile GIS که موضوعی کاملا جدید در ایران است را آموزش بدم اگر کاربران عزیز تمایل دارند نظر خود را اعلام کنند 
موارد Arc GIS Mobile 9.3


2- Arc Pad 8

----------


## CYCLOPS

نیکی و پرسش ؟؟
دوست عزیز شروع کن
من از طریق همین پست تمایل خودم رو اعلام میکنم
البته این نکته رو هم یادآور بشم که این بخش از سایت بیشتر از اونکه کاربر فعال داشته باشه کاربر گذری داره (اونایی که فقط از مطالب استفاده میکنند و پستی نمیزنند) بنابراین منتظر اعلام افراد خیلی زیادی نباش
پیشنهاد میکنم آموزش های خودت رو شروع کن جذابیت این مبحث خودش سایرین رو جذب میکنه

لطفا مواد لازم رو بگو (اسم و ورژن مد نظرت) تا دانلود کنیم و برای کار آماده بشیم  :لبخند گشاده!: 
منتظر شروع تاپیک هستم
موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

شروع کن منتظریم...

----------


## Amir 2010a

1- Visual Studio 2008 - C#‎ Environment
2- Active Sync 4.5  برای ویندوز XP  یا Device Center  برای Vista
3- Arc GIS Server 9.3  Enterprise Edition
4- Windows Mobile 6 SDK Professiona
5- Arc GIS Mobile (Runtime)
6- برای مراحل نهایی Smart Phone  یا PDA  با پلتفورم Windows Mobile 5 or 6


موفق باشید

----------


## sari-1369

منم میخوام یاد بگیرم .

----------


## CYCLOPS

آقا جان هر وقت تونستی شروع کن ما در خدمتیم  :چشمک:

----------


## Amir 2010a

مرحله اول راه اندازی Emulator  و Sync کردن است اگر از XP  استفاده می کنید از Active Sync 4.5 و در صورت استفاده از پلتفورم ویستا  Device Center  را نصب کنید
بعد از  نصب Active Sync  عمل Connect  را انجام دهید 
 باید الان پوشه شبیه ساز را در My COmputer  خود داشته باشید

مرحله دوم نصب Arc GIS Mobile  رروی Emulator است  که در واقع یک Runtime  است برای راحتی کار لطفا همگی از  Windows Mobile 6  استفاده کنید برای پشتیبانی از زبان فارسی یک فارسی ساز هم نصب فرمائید
 مرحله سوم :از پنجره New Project و از قسمت Project Type گزینه SamrtDEvice  -
ِDevice Application و دات نت 2 را انتخاب کنید

یک پروژه جدید ایجاد میشود
حال یک  کامپوننت Map  روی صفحه موبایل قرار دهید

----------


## Ehsan Programmer

سلام
حالا ای که وگفتی یعنی چهههههههههههه؟
ما که نفهمیدیم بقیه چطور 
اصلا بگین این GIS  چه ضیغه ای دیگه :گریه:

----------


## CYCLOPS

آقا ما منتظر ادامش هستیماااا
 :چشمک:

----------


## sari-1369

منم همینطور

----------


## Ali_M_K

آقایون سلام

یه بحث جالب شروع شده لطفا ادامه بدید...
امروز تو ایران نیاز خیلی زیادی به این بحث GPS هست
خیلی خوب شروع شد، حالا اگه امکانش باشه که مبتدی هایی مثل من هم بتونیم با شما بیایم جلو که خیلی بهتره اما اگه خیلی زمان بره خوب همون روال رو ادامه بدید تا ما هم برسیم...
بازم ممنونم/.

----------


## CYCLOPS

> آقا ما منتظر ادامش هستیماااا





> منم همینطور





> یه بحث جالب شروع شده لطفا ادامه بدید...
> امروز تو ایران نیاز خیلی زیادی به این بحث GPS هست
> خیلی خوب شروع شد، حالا اگه امکانش باشه که مبتدی هایی مثل من هم بتونیم با شما بیایم جلو که خیلی بهتره اما اگه خیلی زمان بره خوب همون روال رو ادامه بدید تا ما هم برسیم...
> بازم ممنونم/.


سلام دوست عزیز
این دوستمون ( Amir 2010a ) اینطور که مدت ها پیش من با پیغام خصوصی پیگیر شدم قصد ادامه دادن این آموزش ها رو ندارن فقط نمیدونم چرا خودشون این موضوع رو اینجا اعلام نمیکنند تا بقیه کاربران هم معطل ایشون نباشند  :عصبانی: 
در هر صورت بهتره از منابع آموزشی دیگه تو این حوزه استفاده کنید و چشم انتظار آموزش های این تاپیک نباشید .

موفق باشید  :چشمک:

----------


## mohsen.nikzadeh

میخوام بدونم شما تحت وب با این نرم افزار کار کردی من سوال دارم 
اینکه من با javascript ADF یک گرافیک روی نقشه ایجاد میکنم اما دستورات پرینت نقشه پرینت میشه اما اون شکل گرافیکی توی پرینت نمیاد

----------


## abbas-123

> در این تاپیک قصد داریم آموزش Mobile GIS که موضوعی کاملا جدید در ایران است را آموزش بدم اگر کاربران عزیز تمایل دارند نظر خود را اعلام کنند 
> موارد Arc GIS Mobile 9.3
> 
> 
> 2- Arc Pad 8


با سلام
بحث جالب و نویی است ، خیلی دنبال این مطلب گشتم ولی پیدا نمیکردم.
با تشکر

----------


## abbas-123

> در این تاپیک قصد داریم آموزش Mobile GIS که موضوعی کاملا جدید در ایران است را آموزش بدم اگر کاربران عزیز تمایل دارند نظر خود را اعلام کنند 
> موارد Arc GIS Mobile 9.3
> 
> 
> 2- Arc Pad 8


 خیلی عالیه
منتظریم

----------


## abbas-123

خوبه یعنی خیلی عالیه

----------


## fata263

سلام

من با GIS در windows application خیلی کار کردم
ولی تو برنامه نویسی موبایل تازه وارد هستم . خیلی فرق داره ؟

----------


## PersianPolaris

دوست عزيز جسارتا بايستي تصحيح بفرمايين جمله اي رو که راجع به جديد بودن GIS Mobile  در ايران ياد آوري نمودين چون ما خيلي سال پيش پروژه و پروژه هايي در همين موضوع داشتيم

با تشکر

----------


## pedram_ns

سلام دوستان
يكي توضيح بده اگر بخوايم از gis در وب استفاده كنيم بايد چيكار كرد؟
منبعي داريد معرفي كنيد.

----------


## v_vahid

سلام من خيلي وقته روي برنامه نويسي gis كار ميكنم ولي با كامپوننتهاي شركت  esri كار نكرده بودم تا حالا  نصبشون كردم كه ازشون استفاده كنم چون  امكانات فوق العاده اي داره حالا كامپوننتهاش كه به تول باكس C#‎‎ اضافه  ميشه وقتي ميخوام كامپوننت axLicenseControl رو روي فرم بذارم خطاي لايسنس  ميده چكارش كنم كه بشه ازش استفاده كرد البته وقتي برنامه رو نصب كردم  لاينس كلي رو طبق روش نصب,نصب كردم ولي بازم ايراد داره اگه اطلاعاتي در  اين باره داريد لطفا راهنمايي كنيد ممنون عكس خطا رو هم براتون گذاشتم


gis.jpg

----------


## Mehdi Naderi

دوست عزیز برنامه نصب شما مشکل لایسنس داره  حالا  یا لیسانس  شما Expire  شده و یا اینکه فایل    ecp رو بعد از نصب معرفی نکردید

----------


## v_vahid

اين فايل ecp چي هست چطور بايد نصبش كرد؟

----------


## amirghazali

در مسیر c:\program files\ESRI\License\sysgen باید فایل ecp که محتوی سریال نامبرهای کامپنت ها هستش را کپی کنید

----------

